# Favorite way for someone to show affection



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

For me it would have to be a long written love letter. I would love to receive that.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

hugging. and vice versa


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

A bright smile, a tight hug, and a firm kiss on the cheek. The perfect combo to make me putty in your hands. :love2


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I despise affection. Yet I'm in dire need of it. Cuddling would be ideal.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

In the rain, after one of those argument things about why we can't be together and we walk off in despair, only to have him run after me and do something incredibly romantic to prove otherwise.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd like to be held tightly and kissed. Cuddling sounds amazing. Being held tightly in the arms of the one I love... I'd feel so happy and safe. Yeah... I really want to be held.

I've never gotten any of this, but it sounds like heaven.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> I'm the opposite. I like to be stretched. Like if someone would grab my wrists and ankles and pull me apart I'd be in heaven.


Lol. :b
I thought of something to reply to this, but it'd likely be taken the wrong way by someone.


----------



## winterwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweetness/sweet gestures, hugs, letters.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

physical intimacy/closeness(holding hands, linking arms, cuddles, feathery touches, stroking hair, etc.), long letters/messages/conversations, sharing(drinks, food, clothes, belongings)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

A full body cuddle, big spoon and little spoon.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> A bright smile, a tight hug, and a firm kiss on the cheek. The perfect combo to make me putty in your hands. :love2


Something like this.

My first gf would greet me with a smile, hug, and kiss when I picked her up from class. Then we held hands as we walked home or whatever. It was nice.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would like to be bombed with compliments.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Stroking my face and cuddling


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

The Calmness that you get when you cuddle and are close to someone you love. Perfect.


----------



## mind0vermatter (Jan 29, 2014)

Paloma M said:


> For me it would have to be a long written love letter. I would love to receive that.


I've received love letters before and I must say I was moved to tears.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh gosh. Reading all these makes me feel all mushy :mushy

I'd like to be cuddled ^_^


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Paloma,
I love writing letters like that. I would write you one if you want. lol But yeah I actually enjoy writing them even if the person doesn't love me back. I never sent one... how depressing...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

PillsHere said:


> In the rain, after one of those argument things about why we can't be together and we walk off in despair, only to have him run after me and do something incredibly romantic to prove otherwise.


Something like this.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy said:


> Oh gosh. Reading all these makes me feel all mushy :mushy
> 
> I'd like to be cuddled ^_^


Cuddle attack! Nyaaa!!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

the girl i want to cuddle would run away from me :/


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hug.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Physically: I've never experienced cuddling, but from what I've read and seen, it sounds very appealing. Even non romantically. Pretty much every time I talk to one of my friends online we give each other e-cuddles and the like -- the closest we can get to the real thing. :/ Kind of a sad thought, but it's better than no e-cuddle. It's the thought that counts, after all, but the actual physical sensation sounds indescribably warm and peaceful.

Other methods of displaying affection that sound nice are homemade gifts/cards, doing important favors without being asking to, and consoling me by listening thoroughly to what I am saying when I need it most/when I am lonely.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Good thread 
I like the little things that have no major significance .
Like 
A certain look or a nice smile , just little things which let me know someone cares and has thought about me .
My favorite is personal space and being made to feel completely comfortable with who I am .


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I think I'd like feeding someone lol, also sharing food and being held tight.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good gifts like expensive wine, clothes and fast cars.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Insemination.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Cash. A stack of 50's I'd settle for 20's. jk!

Time and effort is a great way to show affection, when someone cooks me a meal and I can tell they've really tried to make it special.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

licking their lips and winking at me


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Cuddling is definitely my favorite. I could cuddle all day.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> For me it would have to be a long written love letter. I would love to receive that.


That's my dream: To get a love letter. I really want one since I watched Sex and the City: The Movie.

I'd also really like a guy to kiss me on the forehead and give me a nickname. My friend's dad used to kiss her forehead, I always thought that was sweet and it stuck in my mind. My dad used to always call me by a nickname and I never hear it since he died, he was the only one who called me that name. I miss it. Is it creepy I want someone to be paternal towards me? I'm very Freudian.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Agreed, hugs and cuddling.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

a pat in the head


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hugs, cuddling, kissing.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Barette said:


> That's my dream: To get a love letter. I really want one since I watched Sex and the City: The Movie.
> 
> I'd also really like a guy to kiss me on the forehead and give me a nickname. My friend's dad used to kiss her forehead, I always thought that was sweet and it stuck in my mind. My dad used to always call me by a nickname and I never hear it since he died, he was the only one who called me that name. I miss it. Is it creepy I want someone to be paternal towards me? I'm very Freudian.


Aw. Sorry to hear about your dad  nice memories of him though


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Barette said:


> That's my dream: To get a love letter. I really want one since I watched Sex and the City: The Movie.
> 
> I'd also really like a guy to kiss me on the forehead and give me a nickname. My friend's dad used to kiss her forehead, I always thought that was sweet and it stuck in my mind. My dad used to always call me by a nickname and I never hear it since he died, he was the only one who called me that name. I miss it. *Is it creepy I want someone to be paternal towards me? I'm very Freudian.*


Maybe a little; I'm like that, too (I *really* appreciate gentleness). Also, forehead kisses are adorable.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

A hug attack looks nice. Never had one of those before.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Barette said:


> That's my dream: To get a love letter. I really want one since I watched Sex and the City: The Movie.
> 
> I'd also really like a guy to kiss me on the forehead and give me a nickname. My friend's dad used to kiss her forehead, I always thought that was sweet and it stuck in my mind. My dad used to always call me by a nickname and I never hear it since he died, he was the only one who called me that name. I miss it. *Is it creepy I want someone to be paternal towards me? I'm very Freudian*.


Loss of someone in your life who you hold dearly tends to make you seek what has been lost in others. If anything it's more natural.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

With a pie chart. 


Actually, just a pie will do.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I want to rest my head on someones leg


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am pretty awkward to human touch and extremely sensitive to someone touching me, even if they graze my leg, I'll get tingles down my spine. It's a struggle even to hug a friend.

I'm all about the visual senses. I want him to look at me, even linger on me, but the moment he gets too close, I feel the need to distance myself. I like the gap. So texting I like too. Basically anything which screams avoidant behavior.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

I want to find someone that would allow me to hold them tenderly, and stroke them. We'd close our eyes in contentedness and just be grateful that we finally found each other and wouldn't have to be lonely anymore. I can fantasize anyway *sigh*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

bucklti said:


> A hug attack looks nice. Never had one of those before.


I think I would be the only person scared to receive those.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

This is like that OKCupid question I answered the other day. I picked Touch, but words are fine too. Preferably something intimate too, like passionatly making out, or cuddling or whatever.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I don't even know. People don't show me affection. So my answer right now is any kind of affection.


----------



## BeStillMyHeart (Feb 7, 2014)

Cuddling. Rubbing/kissing my cheek. Playing with my hair. Rubbing my back. Tickling my feet. GOSH, I'm in a need for all of this!


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Cuddles & nuzzles. Playfulness~ ^^
And just whatever makes me feel happy. ^^
But I don't get any types of affections...Not even hugs from friends or my parents.
My life is loveless, yet I'm willing to love with all my heart, yet my insecurities keeps me from being affectionate, & yeah my life's been mostly lacking of affections. ;m;


----------

